# NAD: Peavey VK22ii Micro Head



## allanr (Jan 11, 2012)

Yesterday I scored something nice at Cosmo's 15% off sale. 15% off of any single item with a sticker price of more than $200.

They had the new Peavey 20 watt Micro Head for $429. Same as all the USA mega music stores. But with 15% off, it was a mega score for me. I am VERY impressed by this little sweetheart. Gorgeous clean. And dirt to die for. Plus it has both XLR & USB DI. And it can be set to only 1 watt for quiet crunchiness when everyone else is asleep.










Since I don't have a dedicated cab yet, I'm using the speaker in my Crate V5. It is the same Fender model speaker that is in my Pro Junior since I replaced the POS that came with the Crate. The combo now sounds amazing. I also tried using the new Peavey to drive the 15" speaker in my Fender Excelsior. It worked fine, but they just didn't seem to be well matched. I can't put my finger on it, but the combination just didn't seem to work well.


----------



## allanr (Jan 11, 2012)

Poor little Peavey. Gettin' no love at all ;-(

But don't worry little fella' papa still loves you.


----------



## bluzfish (Mar 12, 2011)

LOL That IS strange no one has commented. Personally I have no excuse for passing over this thread - weird!

This is the first I've heard about these amps. It seems to be a very versatile solution to a combination practice/gigging amp. Lots of nice features there.

Anyway, then let me be the first to congratulate you on a nice score. Rock on!


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

it does seem interesting. but i am wondering wth that is next to the amp on the left there?


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

allanr said:


> Poor little Peavey. Gettin' no love at all ;-(
> 
> But don't worry little fella' papa still loves you.


CONGRATULATIONS!

I wonder if this is Peavey's new "version"/replacement for the Classic 30 head to some extent?

Sweet amp!!...and with reverb onboard...even sweeter!

Is the output transformer tapped fro 4, 8 and 16 ohms?

ENJOY!

Cheers

Dave


----------



## djmarcelca (Aug 2, 2012)

I'm quite fond of peavey gear in general.
Normally the gear is worth more than the price tag. But I find it suffers from "label snobbery" 
I've yet to try their guitars but it's only a matter of time. 
I use their p.a. Speakers for reheaseral, and another set for my DJ business. 

Not surprised at at all you like this little amp.


----------



## deadear (Nov 24, 2011)

Not a fan of anything without a reverb tank in it. If I play the clean I need reverb.


----------



## Option1 (May 26, 2012)

I'm another who wasn't aware of this head. As it is, I ended up getting a Hughes & Kettner 18w Tubemeister which is similar in many ways, including the ability to turn it down to 1w, and the DI. Love the H&K, although it was slightly pricier than the Peavey. Great score.

Neil


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

Option1 said:


> I'm another who wasn't aware of this head. As it is, I ended up getting a Hughes & Kettner 18w Tubemeister which is similar in many ways, including the ability to turn it down to 1w, and the DI. Love the H&K, although it was slightly pricier than the Peavey. Great score.
> 
> Neil



Ditto, I'd love to try one out as this is right up my alley specs wise. 2 channels with a good clean, a boost on the dirt, and an fx loop? Almost perfect, just have to hear how it sounds.

Huh, St John Music locally says it's not even on a list of things they can order and of course that means they don't have one in stock. Axe just got an announcement yesterday. West End Rock Shop is getting back to me.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

deadear said:


> Not a fan of anything without a reverb tank in it. If I play the clean I need reverb.


Are you sure that it doesn't have a reverb tank?

Cheers

Dave


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

it's got a reverb knob, but the website doesn't specifically say what type of reverb it has. 

i have yet to hear anyone's tank reverb not be a tone suck. including fender. it's why i began using delay instead


----------



## allanr (Jan 11, 2012)

cheezyridr said:


> it does seem interesting. but i am wondering wth that is next to the amp on the left there?


A Risa electric ukulele, soprano scale. It's tiny, but extremely well made and sounds great.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

keto said:


> Ditto, I'd love to try one out as this is right up my alley specs wise. 2 channels with a good clean, a boost on the dirt, and an fx loop? Almost perfect, just have to hear how it sounds.


Ditto, ditto.

That looks like a great "little" amp but maybe not so "little" considering it's a tube amp. The 5w and 1w switching is a nice touch.


----------



## Silent Otto (Sep 2, 2012)

"but i am wondering wth that is next to the amp on the left there?"

me too


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

Steadfastly said:


> Ditto, ditto.
> 
> That looks like a great "little" amp but maybe not so "little" considering it's a tube amp. The 5w and 1w switching is a nice touch.


I don't really care about the 1W and 5W switches, personally. Every amp I've tried that has it (I've had Voxes, Oranges, Marshalls, multiple Traynors with the feature) has sounded very mushy and indistinct with the power lowered. If I need volume really low, I just play without an amp, even if it's an electric guitar.

Still nobody around with one in stock, local Peavey dealers MCC (Stony Plain, was there yesterday), Axe, West End Rock Shop, St John - when I inquire about it, they've never heard of it and don't have any on order.


----------



## 67mike (Feb 20, 2014)

djmarcelca said:


> I'm quite fond of peavey gear in general.
> Normally the gear is worth more than the price tag. But I find it suffers from "label snobbery"
> I've yet to try their guitars but it's only a matter of time.
> I use their p.a. Speakers for reheaseral, and another set for my DJ business.
> ...



Peavey USA guitars are simply incredible! But, for some reason they are snubbed by people who haven't picked them up and tried them.

Nice little amp.......Peavey makes good things.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

keto said:


> I don't really care about the 1W and 5W switches, personally. Every amp I've tried that has it (I've had Voxes, Oranges, Marshalls, multiple Traynors with the feature) has sounded very mushy and indistinct with the power lowered. *If I need volume really low, I just play without an amp, even if it's an electric guitar.*


How about amp up and volume on the guitar down? Doesn't that solve the problem?

- -


----------



## Roryfan (Apr 19, 2010)

Steadfastly said:


> How about amp up and volume on the guitar down? Doesn't that solve the problem?
> 
> - -


That's great if you want to clean up your tone but not if you want tube crunch/distortion/singing OD.


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

the answer for the low vol, screaming overdrive is the pod gx through your powered monitors of your computer. $100, tons of fx. kinda hard to claim you don't like the tone of it when you are dealing with volumes you can talk over, from a pair of 2" spkrs.
some people claim lag problems, but i never had any, using the onboard sound.


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

I missed this thread somehow.

Congrats on the new amp! That's up my alley too, great setup.

I had a Backstage at one time.  8)
I don't even know who deals Peavey locally.

I've heard people rave over the US Peavey guitars before, the older models.


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

The local guy has the combo, I eyeballed it yesterday but didn't have 5 min to plug it in (WestEndRockShop), Says they have 2 heads on the way and he'll call me when they land. The combo is wide open back, and appears to be very cheaply constructed, I guess that's what you get ~$500


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

keto said:


> The local guy has the combo, I eyeballed it yesterday but didn't have 5 min to plug it in (WestEndRockShop), Says they have 2 heads on the way and he'll call me when they land. The combo is wide open back, and appears to be very cheaply constructed, I guess that's what you get ~$500



that might be what you get from some outfits, but not all of them. vht, for example. i really think apt living is the only thing that keeps me from making my own cabs anyhow. if i can do a headliner on an old ford, i can make a box, and put tolex or tweed on it.


----------



## blam (Feb 18, 2011)

Congrats on The new amp!!


keto said:


> The local guy has the combo, I eyeballed it yesterday but didn't have 5 min to plug it in (WestEndRockShop), Says they have 2 heads on the way and he'll call me when they land. The combo is wide open back, and appears to be very cheaply constructed, I guess that's what you get ~$500


I totally forgot about that shop.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

Roryfan said:


> That's great if you want to clean up your tone but not if you want tube crunch/distortion/singing OD.


Would you explain why this won't/doesn't work? Thanks.


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

For anyone local, I just got a call from TheRockShop, they just got 2 heads in (and already had the combo). I just bought a YCV50 so I don't need it now lol.


----------



## allanr (Jan 11, 2012)

I was at Steve's in Toronto yesterday and they now have the whole new Peavey ValveKing line in stock. All priced the same or lower than south of the border. EXCEPT the MicroHead which for some strange reason was priced at $499, the exact same price as the 20 watt combo. The 50 watt combo and the 100 watt head are each $599.

They also had a used VK212 for only $425.

Sent from my EGQ307 using Tapatalk


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

allanr said:


> I was at Steve's in Toronto yesterday and they now have the whole new Peavey ValveKing line in stock. All priced the same or lower than south of the border. EXCEPT the MicroHead which for some strange reason was priced at $499, the exact same price as the 20 watt combo. The 50 watt combo and the 100 watt head are each $599.
> 
> They also had a used VK212 for only $425.
> 
> Sent from my EGQ307 using Tapatalk


Cool little head. I borrowed a vk212 and wasnt very inspired. Delta blues, 6505, those left me very pleased. As for the guitars, well built and play great.


----------



## allanr (Jan 11, 2012)

My little lunchbox has a new friend.

It now plays through an Ampeg SVT210VH. A really compact 2 x 10 intended for bass. The Peavey sounds great through it.









Here they are along with my Gretsch, my Tele, and my Godin uke


----------

